
How I Hacked Tinder and Became the Most Hated Woman in Toronto - akras14
http://www.cammipham.com/tinder-hack/?utm_source=ReviveOldPost&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost
======
sand500
Most hated woman in Toronto is a click bait title.TLDR She made a creative
profile which lead to her getting like 2000 matches. If you're smart you could
possibly use this as marketing. Don't know why people would hate her since for
all those men, it's just another match that went nowhere. And people using
tinder for marketing is nothing new.

~~~
mankash666
Disagree. Gaming the system with falsehoods doesn't earn affection. The
experiment was well setup and executed, and the headline is catchy, if not
wholly accurate on the "hate".

Bottom line- the author is a deft digital marketer, and the article is a good
read for the like.

------
DocTomoe
How to "hack" Tinder (=get a lot of responses):

1\. Use the image of a somewhat attractive female.

